# CRC16 Auswertung



## stricky (30 Dezember 2009)

Tach,

bin dabei einen Scanner an eine S7 über RS422 anzubinden ...

Kommunikation geht schon teilweise, die CRC16 Auswertung haut aber nicht hin. Die Checksumme die vom Scanner kommt passt nicht mit meiner zusammen ?

Hat das schon mal einer von gemacht ? Es gibt ja schon 3 Threads darüber, die Bausteine darin gehen aber nicht oder liefern falsche Checksummen ...

Folgendes Generatorpolynom wird verwendet: x16 + x15 + x2 + 1
CRC16_GEN_POL EQU 8005H

Oder hat der Scanner vielleicht ne Meise ?

gruß
christian


----------



## gravieren (30 Dezember 2009)

Hi

Schau doch mal die LIB von Hugo an.

Die hat einen "flexiblen" CRC-Prüfsummenbaustein.

www.oscat.de


----------



## stricky (30 Dezember 2009)

hab ich schon ... haut aber auch nicht hin

vielleicht sollte ich einfach nur feierabend machen, wollte den scheiß heute aber eigentlich fertig haben :-(


----------



## gravieren (30 Dezember 2009)

Hi

Teste doch mal die Werte mit dem hier.

http://www.zorc.breitbandkatze.de/crc.html


----------



## stricky (30 Dezember 2009)

hab ich, da passt es ... halt nur byte dreher

aber das die werte vom scanner nicht passen ?!?

kanns mir fast nicht vorstellen


----------



## gravieren (30 Dezember 2009)

Hi

Mit was passt es, jedoch mit Byte-Dreher.

oscat ?


Dann mach doch mal auch einen Byte-Dreher und gut ist es.


----------



## stricky (30 Dezember 2009)

bin dem handbuch etwas aufm leim gegangen

ist kein orignaler crc16 sondern einer von sick modifiziert, wird aber nirgends geschrieben

jetzt schreib ich mir selbst n baustein ....

mal schaun wie lange es dauert


----------



## stricky (30 Dezember 2009)

so es geht ... hätte ich mal gleich gebastelt


----------



## gravieren (31 Dezember 2009)

stricky schrieb:


> so es geht ... hätte ich mal gleich gebastelt


 
Was, dein CRC16 modifiziert hast du bereits selbst geschrieben  ?

Ich kann es NICHT glauben.


----------

